# Battle of the Coilovers



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

hello i was wondering, what are the best all around coilovers for racing and drifting ?? and i dont mind sacrificing too much ride comfort!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

well they 're tein, apexi, ground control and arospeed those your choice I d go with tein but they are really $$$$ but ground control are good enough


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

HighPlainsDrifter said:


> *hello i was wondering, what are the best all around coilovers for racing and drifting ?? and i dont mind sacrificing too much ride comfort!! *


Ground Control with Ground Control Advance Design shocks are the best for real, non rice racing. No other shock that fits nissan is as sofiticated with double external adjustable damping and a digressive damping curve.

Drifting is rice, the slow way around corners but if you are into it for fun, GC can come up with custom spring rates and damping so the car can oversteer easily.

Mike


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, if you are seriously into racing, it would be hard to beat the Koni 2817/2812 set-up. Expect to pay $4-5k however. There are also some very sophisticated remote reservoir set-ups around. You could try Morris Dampers as well.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

I have heard a lot of good stuff from fellow members who use the Zeal Function B-6 coilovers. Alex Chang (owner of the project240sx for nissan peformance magazine uses them, and he does a lot of track racing). 

Tein offers the RE and RS for racing as well (i believe the RS has an external reservoir)


Expect to pay about $2000-2500 for these setups.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

I have a race specs SHOCK ENGINEERING very hard and extrem set up!
It's a coilovers sistem and it's work great on track!
Absolutely no comfort


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

Shock Engineering


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

I have heard nothing buy awesome reviews of the JIC Majic FLT-A2's. And they're sub $2k. I have no personal experience with them, but SCC used them on their project S13, and you know they do their homework! Hope you find what you're looking for.
-BEN


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL your gonna come in a nissan 240sx forums and say drifting is rice? i dont' get that ???? that's why you buy a 240sx you don't take corners slow you speed up and pull into a skid which makes the turn easier, don't come on a 240 forum and say drifting is rice just because you can't do it properly. drifting is faster then goin 30mph on a turn


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Th*GgEd_OuTtTt said:


> *LOL your gonna come in a nissan 240sx forums and say drifting is rice? i dont' get that ???? that's why you buy a 240sx you don't take corners slow you speed up and pull into a skid which makes the turn easier, don't come on a 240 forum and say drifting is rice just because you can't do it properly. drifting is faster then goin 30mph on a turn *


Drifting is slower than grip driving. You don't drift far in real racing. Drifting is for fun and show but its the SLOW way around a corner.

Mike


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

he's right in some aspects. drifting is a slow way to get around a corner. because in all track races, no drivers drift the corners (i.e. in F1, SCCA, LeMans, WRC, etc.) you don't see drivers intentionally drifting or sliding, in the FF setups, around corners. 

but drifting is FAR from rice. it takes A LOT of skill to be able to pull of a simple drift, and even moreso, to link multiple drifts together (i.e. an S-turn).


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

esyip said:


> *he's right in some aspects. drifting is a slow way to get around a corner. because in all track races, no drivers drift the corners (i.e. in F1, SCCA, LeMans, WRC, etc.) you don't see drivers intentionally drifting or sliding, in the FF setups, around corners.
> 
> but drifting is FAR from rice. it takes A LOT of skill to be able to pull of a simple drift, and even moreso, to link multiple drifts together (i.e. an S-turn). *


Drifting is more like skilled dancing that does not have much to do with driving fast. It is great to watch but not really what you do to go fast. However I think its good to have some drifitng skills in your book of tricks so you can control some unexected situations while racing. Many drifters are convinced that they are ungodly fast but quickly become humbled when trying to do a real racing event. The good thing is that I think most good drifters can become good grip drivers easily but not vice versa.

In my opinion, its not worth devoting your entire automotive life to or to live a lifestyle around drifting.

Its not as rice as some of the stupid cars that are built to win cars shows that I see but its not a serious form of driving either. The above is simply my personal opinion of it.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Alrite guys im from japan and all of us started drifting because we can plunge into a corner faster on a downhill race or a touge. but when we race uphill its all grip racing. Downhill racing is all about the drift and we do get faster times drifting the downhills


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Try Jic coilovers, www.jic-magic.com, I believe that there Japanese pieces that get imported here so there a little expensive. Those have 15 way adjustability. Very good pieces, friend has them. Eibach has kits and is a trusted name.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

In WRC they drift all the time almost every corner they drift. At least the races I've seen. In the races I've seen they use drifting so much that their hand brake is right by the steering wheel for fast and easy access, also their hand brake doesn't lock like street car hand brakes either ....... but also I agree that drifting is not the fastest way to get around a corner BUT, it is the coolest way to get around a croner also the feeling is totally above and beyond anything that I have ever felt. This is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *Drifting is more like skilled dancing that does not have much to do with driving fast. It is great to watch but not really what you do to go fast. However I think its good to have some drifitng skills in your book of tricks so you can control some unexected situations while racing. Many drifters are convinced that they are ungodly fast but quickly become humbled when trying to do a real racing event.
> 
> Mike *


No shit you can't turn corners faster when drifting. Who ever said you could? What does your opinion on drifting add to this thread? Are you some sort of a grip snob? I don't know any drifters who claims "drifting is faster".. none, zero, zip, zilch. Where are these so called "drifters" who are convinced that drifting is faster? Got names? Going by your logic, if a black man commits a crime, that make all blacks criminals. If a white man is a racist, that make all whites racist. Just because some kid sees Initial D and thinks drifting is the fastest way around a corner, does that mean every REAL drifter thinks that way? 

Infact the majority of the legal drifting contest are JUDGED on a score based scale based on style and such. This in itself proves my point. Why try to ruin someone's fun just because it isn't your cup of tea? If you like grip driving fine. If you like drifting, great. If you like dragging, great. Whatever floats your boat, but get off the fucking high horse.

All you are doing is preaching to the converted.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Silvia S14 said:


> *No shit you can't turn corners faster when drifting. Who ever said you could? What does your opinion on drifting add to this thread? Are you some sort of a grip snob? I don't know any drifters who claims "drifting is faster".. none, zero, zip, zilch. Where are these so called "drifters" who are convinced that drifting is faster? Got names? Going by your logic, if a black man commits a crime, that make all blacks criminals. If a white man is a racist, that make all whites racist. Just because some kid sees Initial D and thinks drifting is the fastest way around a corner, does that mean every REAL drifter thinks that way?
> 
> Infact the majority of the legal drifting contest are JUDGED on a score based scale based on style and such. This in itself proves my point. Why try to ruin someone's fun just because it isn't your cup of tea? If you like grip driving fine. If you like drifting, great. If you like dragging, great. Whatever floats your boat, but get off the fucking high horse.
> 
> All you are doing is preaching to the converted. *



Go back to the 8th post... Someone did claim drifting was faster... 

Your second post here and you are name calling????

We do not allow flame wars and trash talking here... period..

Mike said it was his opinion.... he is entiltled to his opinion... Maybe you should listen. Mike has probably forgotten more about Nissans and racing than most will ever know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

myoung said:


> *Go back to the 8th post... Someone did claim drifting was faster...
> 
> Your second post here and you are name calling????
> 
> ...


Oh so now it's an "opinion"? Funny, he spoke for all drifters as if it was a FACT that all drifters think that way. For a "Chief Editor" you seem to not be able to read very well. Did I not cover this in my post? Do you want me to repeat it?

"Just because some kid sees Initial D and thinks drifting is the fastest way around a corner, does that mean every REAL drifter thinks that way?"



> *Many drifters are convinced that they are ungodly fast but quickly become humbled when trying to do a real racing event.*


Obviously he's not talking about US drifters, drifting is still in it's infancy here. The rest are just trendy kids dreaming of drifting. So WHO are all these "drifters" that claim to be "ungodly fast but quickly become humbled"? Names would be nice!

BTW... What the fuck do I have to listen to? Did I not say GRIP RACING IS FASTER?

Hell it just came out of the blue, no one claimed drifting was faster until it he beat the dead horse for no purpose other then.. well nothing!



> *Drifting is* rice, the slow way around corners but if you are into it *for fun*


Damn, hit it right on the head and didn't even realize it. Why else would you drift? To be faster? :banana:

Really, what do you have to prove? That you are BETTER then drifters? Drifters are INFERIOR to you because you grip driving is faster? Are you trying to educate the Initial D kids?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Why are you taking it so personal????

Are you a Drift event promoter?...lol


*LOL your gonna come in a nissan 240sx forums and say drifting is rice? i dont' get that ???? that's why you buy a 240sx you don't take corners slow you speed up and pull into a skid which makes the turn easier, don't come on a 240 forum and say drifting is rice just because you can't do it properly. drifting is faster then goin 30mph on a turn* 

This person did say it was faster around the corner.... can you read?

You would have to ask him yourself if he gets his motivation from Initial D... only you have mentioned that like 4 times,,,

Bottom line: you join the forum and in your second post you are trash talking and telling people to get off their "fucking highhorse"...now your 3rd post and you continue to be a jerk... nice way to introduce yourself.


What are your creditials???? I know what Mike's (morepower2)are....... lets hear yours....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Silvia S14 said:


> *Oh so now it's an "opinion"? Funny, he spoke for all drifters as if it was a FACT that all drifters think that way. For a "Chief Editor" you seem to not be able to read very well. Did I not cover this in my post? Do you want me to repeat it?
> 
> "Just because some kid sees Initial D and thinks drifting is the fastest way around a corner, does that mean every REAL drifter thinks that way?"
> 
> ...


Uh, why are you so mad, don't we agree on every point you are making?

Did you read my post even?

How did you figure that I said that drifters are inferior, I think I even implied that a real good drifter is a better driver, read my post, I said a good drifter can also be a good grip driver but not always vice versa! I like watching good drifters and have fun playing around with guys driving drift style on the track.

Your angst is laughable, you are trying to argue when we both agree 100%

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Silvia S14 said:


> *No shit you can't turn corners faster when drifting. Who ever said you could? What does your opinion on drifting add to this thread? Are you some sort of a grip snob? I don't know any drifters who claims "drifting is faster".. none, zero, zip, zilch. Where are these so called "drifters" who are convinced that drifting is faster? Got names? Going by your logic, if a black man commits a crime, that make all blacks criminals. If a white man is a racist, that make all whites racist. Just because some kid sees Initial D and thinks drifting is the fastest way around a corner, does that mean every REAL drifter thinks that way?
> 
> Infact the majority of the legal drifting contest are JUDGED on a score based scale based on style and such. This in itself proves my point. Why try to ruin someone's fun just because it isn't your cup of tea? If you like grip driving fine. If you like drifting, great. If you like dragging, great. Whatever floats your boat, but get off the fucking high horse.
> 
> All you are doing is preaching to the converted. *


Ok, not only am I now a snob but am now a racist? I think you are take drifting too seriously, drifting is not a race, its about the style and beauty of car control beyond the limits. 

Wait, isnt that what I said?

Anyway I have argued with many wannabe drifters about drift driving being faster than grip driving. There are even some people posting on this thread that tbelive drifiting is faster than grip driving.

Using your logic, I guess these people are "wannabe drifters" not worthy of your greatness. So I guess that makes you a drift snob if I am a grip snob 

Mike


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

dopedeville said:


> *In WRC they drift all the time almost every corner they drift. At least the races I've seen. In the races I've seen they use drifting so much that their hand brake is right by the steering wheel for fast and easy access, also their hand brake doesn't lock like street car hand brakes either ....... but also I agree that drifting is not the fastest way to get around a corner BUT, it is the coolest way to get around a croner also the feeling is totally above and beyond anything that I have ever felt. This is just my 2 cents. *


The traction dynamics between pavement and gravel are much different and a sideways sliding tire gets more grip on a gravel surface than one that isn't sliding.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *The traction dynamics between pavement and gravel are much different and a sideways sliding tire gets more grip on a gravel surface than one that isn't sliding. *


Its because the dirt builds up in front of a sliding tire causing what dirt trackers call "cushion" where the tire digs in and grips better. Plus most cars tend to plow on low friction surfaces unless they are flicked sideways and rotated.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I wonder how well my B14 will drift if I keep my 205/40s up front and put the 175/70s on the rear. I know the sub box in the trunk should help some.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *I wonder how well my B14 will drift if I keep my 205/40s up front and put the 175/70s on the rear. I know the sub box in the trunk should help some.  *


Pull the e-brake lever or put a plastic tray under your back wheels.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Would carbon fiber work better?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey man, pulling the handbrake is fun, but just remember that doing so gets exponentially harder the faster you go. Drifting is supposed to be the ability to hold a sustained speed while at 100 - 105+% of the available traction of the tires. Yanking on your e-brake forces your rear tires to not-so-delicately pass their traction limits. Compared to real drifting, it is just an abrupt transition from grip to slip for the rear tires. The faster you're going, the more unpredictable it gets. I'm sure you know by now that it's very easy for the rear end to slip too much and start to come around faster than you expect. If this happens, then what you do next will determine how you and your car will come out of it. Takes practice not to panic and recover smoothly, if possible. Using the ebrake is great in autocross and sharp corners, where you need rotation quickly and at controlled speeds. But, try it out on public roads and/or at higher than a leisurely pace (say 30 or above) and it could become dangerous real quick. Just my 2 cents and words from experience. 

If you're gonna practice, start slow and try these:

Don't try to take long turns like the rear- or 4wheel drives. Best kept to sharp turns.

Feint (turn away then into the turn) to help break traction.

Keep your foot on the gas after you pull the ebrake, it'll help 
keep your speed up and help a lot to keep the car from spinning once traction is broken.

Feel the wheel countersteer by itself, pay attention to both it and its relationship to where your car is facing! 

While you're at it, practice left-foot braking and using the ebrake while left-foot braking (watch out, ebrake becomes a lot more touchy!) 

Patt, those Teins should make it more fun! Can't wait for mine. But I don't think I'll be pulling my ebrake much anymore, can't afford 17" rubbers too often!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

To be honest I was just fooling. I have no intention of drifting my B14. Once I get a 240 though......


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

You are a smart guy, I figured you'd know better than that. About the 240, damn I want one of those too. When I bought my 200SX this past January, I was originally looking for a nice 240SX. the Nissan dealer who helped me with my purchase said that 240 owners love their cars and tend to not want to let them go. I am inclined to agree since I couldn't find even one for sale. Oh well it was a stroke of luck to find a great 200SX SE-R anyway, I wasn't about to let that deal go. Been happy with it ever since but I still wish I had a rear drive car sometimes. Damn, I want to drift.


----------



## cpt276 (Feb 8, 2003)

...i hate to be a party pooper (question unrelating to drifting), but which tein coilover would be comparable to the JIC FLT-A2's? Does anybody have any experience with either? I know a couple of the import magazines are using the JIC's on their 240's, I'm just wondering if that's best bang for the buck for street & occasional autocrossing/road racing?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

cpt276, check this out
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=15817&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

more cost effective than the JICs and you'll be just as happy. Its coming together and ends 4/30


----------

